# FMJ



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I want to shoot lead but i dont like the idea of handleing it so ive been testing copper jacketed bullets


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I would be curious of the results. What caliber? Lead ... no problem ... just don't lick your fingers...right? :rofl:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

That seems a pretty expensive solution to what is basically a non-problem. Wash your hands after handling lead and don't eat any of it and you should be fine.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Its a 150grain


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

40 cal and that lead doesn't just contaminate your hands but your slingshot (pouch) and targets. and one other thing i can say about the copper it is high vis i didint lose one. But im testing to see how long that jacket lasts at different targets


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I worry about the same thing so I clear coat a lot of mine but have shot fmj before.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

What kind of clear coat? How does that hold up?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Clear coat like spray paint it work pretty good or you can paint it to you will see if you need to touch it up.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have painted some .50 cal lead balls day-glo orange. The paint holds up well and they sure are easier to find.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

A mate uses these to good effect. There's a pic on here somewhere of a complete pass through on a squirrel with one of these


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I dont think that spray paint would hold up well out hear i shot threw this cactus pad with them using those light 107 bands at about 7 yards


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a pad I would not want to crash at.


----------

